# advise for a start up business



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm currently in the building maintenance industry. I've been plowing foer 10 years as a sub along with a few of my own small accounts. I get a 1099 for my work and file my taxes. I would like to start my own property maintenance and plowing service where do I begin. I ncreased my truck insurance a while ago to cover any major accidents for plowing, does state farm usually handle commercial or business insurance as well? What about registering for tax purposes? Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Nickt,

Going through much of the same myself, so i am not sure how much help i cna be but since no one else is replying, here go's: If you google starting a business in ohio there is a website that asks a bunch of questions then provides with a a download of all the forms, vendor lic, llc filing...all the documents the beaurocrats need in Columbus. This will get you started for state, you'll have to check with your locals to see what they need you to do to justify their existance.

This site was down when I just looked but I think this link gets you to the Ohio state questionaire. http://www.development.ohio.gov/edd/1ststop/onestop/index.cfm

good luck, hope this helps


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks much appreciated


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

NickT;1261017 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm currently in the building maintenance industry. I've been plowing foer 10 years as a sub along with a few of my own small accounts. I get a 1099 for my work and file my taxes. I would like to start my own property maintenance and plowing service where do I begin. I ncreased my truck insurance a while ago to cover any major accidents for plowing, does state farm usually handle commercial or business insurance as well? What about registering for tax purposes? Any help will be greatly appreciated


Im surprised that the company you were plowing for did Not require Liability Insurance....So i would get some of that.....Also look into a LLC or a DBA or something along those lines.....


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Would I get liability insurance from the same agent I use for my vehicles and home?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

NickT;1276878 said:


> Would I get liability insurance from the same agent I use for my vehicles and home?


Call and ask Them......If they don't handle it....They could point you in the right direction...


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

NickT;1276878 said:


> Would I get liability insurance from the same agent I use for my vehicles and home?


I have commercial ins from state farm.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't depend on your present ins agent to do right by you. He/she depend on your premiums for their livelihood. Use the yellow pages and contact at least 3 independent agents and get quotes from all of them. Make a list (RFP) of what you want covered so you are sure you can compare apples to apples when your review the bids. Make sure your ins covers commercial driving and operations.

Open a business checking account after getting a tax # from your state and registering your business name with the state.

Get at least a cell phone for your business and always answer it with your co name. Have business forms,business cards and such made up. Set up a filing system at home to keep all your records in order. 

As stated above, decide on the type of business you want to be, LLC, S. Corp., sole proprietor and so on.

Have an accountant/tax man available for consultation when needed along with a lawyer.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Go see a Lawyer and let him tell you what you need for Legal stuff. Covering your butt is for better when it's done ahead of time, instead of when you get in a jam. 

Pick a lot of brains regarding insurance coverage. You need commercial use Insurance on all vehicles. General Liability insurance varies a lot in price and coverage. There is a lot of info on Plowsite regarding insurance.

Good luck.


----------



## colin.cgoodwin (Apr 26, 2011)

I think just starting out with no employees, going DBA is the best way, also know as a sole prop. Legalzoom can fill out every form needed for you, but its a little bit more money. I just went to the town clerks office and filled out the same form. Doing it myself was $40 vs legalzoom charging $150. After you get your DBA, go to the bank and create a checking account. I also went to the IRS website online and registered my company so I could potentially hire employees. They will issue a EIN which identifies you for taxes. Some insurance companies will not handle commercial insurance so talk to your local agent. My personal auto insurance is through Liberty Mutual, but they don't do commercial accounts so I had to get another insurance carrier for my general liability and auto. I do construction, not sure what you do but a 2,000,000 general liability policy (which is the norm) will run you about $1100/year. Obviously different trades are a little bit more such as roofers with the more liability.


----------

